
Textual Analysis: Why Molière most likely did write his plays - herodotus
https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/5/11/eaax5489
======
goto11
Textual analysis on Shakespeare have also identified sections likely written
by other authors. For example the role of the witches in Macbeth have been
expanded (and Hecate introduced) by another author, probably because they were
popular with the audiences.

